# 10 apps you should look at...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Something for everyone.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/10_apps_you_should_try_immediately_NAA_Ben_Potter/


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Machinery Sizing App would be nice but it's Android only. They should develop it for iOS also, there's a lot iPhone and iPads out there.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> The Machinery Sizing App would be nice but it's Android only. They should develop it for iOS also, there's a lot iPhone and iPads out there.


Ditto on the RealCalc.

Don't pay for a grain bin calculator, go here and use it for free: http://www.farmnetservices.com/calc/index.html


----------

